# Noone seems to use Opti-Clean?



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Using ONR has been a good experience already but there are are those times you think you could save some time than a wash or use a safer spray than a QD. I usually keep a QD strength ONR handy that I can spray liberally without fear for small cleanups. The newer Opti Clean does sound like it is the ultimate waterless for this purpose but I just can't find much feedback for it. Don't anyone use this? Is waterless wash forbidden to DWers?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Optimum Opti™ - Clean*

Based on the same surfactant type polymers used in Optimum (OPT) No Rinse™ Wash & Shine New Formula (ONR) it has increased cleaning ability but is safe for use on all automotive surfaces. ONR works fine for a car with light to medium road dirt while Optimum Opti™ - Clean can be used on a car with several days of built- up road salt, dirt and grime. The reason is that Opti™ - Clean contains the same polymers as ONR that encapsulate dirt but at a much higher concentration, as well as additional polymers not used in ONR.

_[While both of these products are pH neutral, Opti™ - Clean contains much higher levels of polymers than No Rinse as well as some new polymers that we developed for this type of application. The added polymers are necessary to compensate for using a fraction of the water as compared to a regular No Rinse wash]_ David Ghodoussi OPT.

A totally waterless wash that provides some surface protection and its ideal for a quick clean up or for use when there is no water available (apartments, condominiums, concours d'élégance or car shows) Simply spray Optimum Opti-Clean on any surface and wipe off with a plush microfiber towel till the area is clean and dry.

_How readily is this product available in UK?_


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Many traders have it in ready to use form while some, like Shinearama and Motorgeek has the 32oz concentrate also. 

I plan to get the concentrate while it is better for the shipping. Concentrate is at a point that it changes the shipping of my current order by £12 so I have to think twice and wait for the comments. Or I'll make another order and pay +£8 shipping for the ready to use spray just to see if it works, that option I don't will to go. Another option is to stick with ONR and I still have a gallon of it.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I've applied the "if it ain't broke..." rule with this product. ONR does everything
I ask of it and is so much more versatile. I think Opti-Clean is aimed at a
market in the USA and elsewhere where buckets of suds are a complete no-no!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I moved into an apartment that suds aren't allowed but I've used ONR very well, and better under that confined parking space so far. So I think you are right. It isn't worth an investment for now I guess. I can always keep a foldable bucket, a sponge and a few oz. of ONR in the trunk for that quick washes.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I use it but only to clean the door closing area (door jambs, sills etc) of dust and light rain remains. It works, but I'm not convinced it's better than ONR QD.


----------

